# Bridging Visa B (BVB) processing times and info.



## staffie_lover (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi - 
Since BVB's are a hot topic here, I thought I'd fill everyone in on my experience.

We submitted my 820/801 visa application onshore in October 2015 and I have had a BVA for a couple of months. I submitted a BVB application on Monday of this week, it was received on Thursday (I mailed it registered post) and I was granted a three month BVB with multiple entries, the next day (Friday)!

I am traveling in April for approximately 20 days, so it was submitted about four weeks before I was due to fly out. I included a cover letter indicating I had already purchased my plane ticket and the reasons for my travel (misc. business, visiting family/friends, etc.). 

In my cover letter I also requested that the BVB be issued for six months as my hubby and I wanted to take a trip to Bali in June/July however that request wasn't granted. We hadn't made any plans but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask for the additional time (and possibly avoid paying another application fee).

Had I not been making an additional request, I probably wouldn't have submitted a cover letter. I just like to be thorough.

The week before submitting my BVB application I called immigration and was told the processing time for a BVB was approximately two weeks and typically the visa was granted for a period of three months. Also that I could submit a cover letter detailing any travel plans I wished them to consider.

I purchased my plane ticket a few days before submitting my application, a little nerve wracking but worth it.

I wasn't expecting to hear from immigration so quickly and was pleasantly surprised at the incredible turnaround. Now if only 820/801 applications could be processed a bit faster....

I hope this information is helpful to someone.


----------



## mamiji (Sep 15, 2015)

*Need to include flight tickets?*

Hi staffie_lover,

Just a quick one to see if you also included your flight ticket (return too) in the application or just mentioned that you bought one?
Planning to lodge a BVB application in the next couple days and as far as I know I have to prove I am coming back to Australia.
Thanks heaps in advance.



staffie_lover said:


> Hi -
> Since BVB's are a hot topic here, I thought I'd fill everyone in on my experience.
> 
> We submitted my 820/801 visa application onshore in October 2015 and I have had a BVA for a couple of months. I submitted a BVB application on Monday of this week, it was received on Thursday (I mailed it registered post) and I was granted a three month BVB with multiple entries, the next day (Friday)!
> ...


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

mamiji said:


> Hi staffie_lover,
> 
> Just a quick one to see if you also included your flight ticket (return too) in the application or just mentioned that you bought one?
> Planning to lodge a BVB application in the next couple days and as far as I know I have to prove I am coming back to Australia.
> Thanks heaps in advance.


I submitted three BVB applications before my 820 was granted and I never attached anything other than a covering letter, certainly no flight tickets. 
Are you waiting for your 820 grant or another visa type?
It's in your best interest to return, as your visa wont be granted offshore,so I don't see why they'd need proof.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mamiji (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for your response, it was very helpful. Yep, I am waiting for my 820 to be granted, for almost 6 months now. Have no idea about the current waiting time - when did you lodge your 820 application and when did you get it granted?  Thanks again.



TarlarAustralia said:


> I submitted three BVB applications before my 820 was granted and I never attached anything other than a covering letter, certainly no flight tickets.
> Are you waiting for your 820 grant or another visa type?
> It's in your best interest to return, as your visa wont be granted offshore,so I don't see why they'd need proof.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

mamiji said:


> Hi, Thank you for your response, it was very helpful. Yep, I am waiting for my 820 to be granted, for almost 6 months now. Have no idea about the current waiting time - when did you lodge your 820 application and when did you get it granted?  Thanks again.


I applied in January 2015 and it was granted in February 2016


----------



## mamiji (Sep 15, 2015)

It seems this 13 months waiting time is quite reasonable nowadays - I can hear it from many people, actually, everyone who submitted in 2015 is waiting more than a year.
One more thing about the BVB - is it true that it's better to wait till you're on BVA and not submitting it till you're on an initial visa? I'm on eVisitor now, and will be on BVA from the end of the month. I'd travel in early July and don't really know if I have the same chances when I'm on a visitor visa than on a BVA?
Sorry for being a pain and thanks for your help in advance. 



TarlarAustralia said:


> I applied in January 2015 and it was granted in February 2016


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

mamiji said:


> It seems this 13 months waiting time is quite reasonable nowadays - I can hear it from many people, actually, everyone who submitted in 2015 is waiting more than a year. One more thing about the BVB - is it true that it's better to wait till you're on BVA and not submitting it till you're on an initial visa? I'm on eVisitor now, and will be on BVA from the end of the month. I'd travel in early July and don't really know if I have the same chances when I'm on a visitor visa than on a BVA? Sorry for being a pain and thanks for your help in advance.


I would wait until the BVA kicks in, seeing as you don't need it urgently there's plenty of time after the BVA kicks in to apply. My first one took two weeks, the second took 6 weeks but it was right before Christmas so I imagine heaps of people applied at the same time so the wait went to and the third took five days.


----------



## fiontong (Dec 19, 2015)

TarlarAustralia said:


> I submitted three BVB applications before my 820 was granted and I never attached anything other than a covering letter, certainly no flight tickets.
> Are you waiting for your 820 grant or another visa type?
> It's in your best interest to return, as your visa wont be granted offshore,so I don't see why they'd need proof.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hi, I needed to apply my BVB applications in next couple of days. That say the only things I need to do for the application is submitted BVB application form only and no need to attached anything?

Thanks, fion


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

fiontong said:


> Hi, I needed to apply my BVB applications in next couple of days. That say the only things I need to do for the application is submitted BVB application form only and no need to attached anything? Thanks, fion


You could include a cover letter if you like, explaining why you want to leave the country and where/when you're going, but it's not required.


----------



## staffie_lover (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi there - 
Sorry for the delay in my response - the notification went to my spam folder.

Yes, I did include the dates of travel in my cover letter and also that I had already purchased my ticket. I believe I had to list the dates for travel on the actual application as well.

I hope that helps. Good luck! 



mamiji said:


> Hi staffie_lover,
> 
> Just a quick one to see if you also included your flight ticket (return too) in the application or just mentioned that you bought one?
> Planning to lodge a BVB application in the next couple days and as far as I know I have to prove I am coming back to Australia.
> Thanks heaps in advance.


----------



## Waiting Patiently (Mar 22, 2017)

*Bridging Visa B Wait time*

Hi Staffie Lover,

thanks for the recount of your application. We applied last year - as you did - via mail. But were advised this time around to apply online, so we did. Im concerned this method will get buried as it is built into the 820 file. Has anyone had any recent experience with an online Bridging Visa B application and could you advise on turnaround time please?


----------



## SCOaussie (Mar 21, 2017)

Applied for my BVB online on Sunday 19 March 2017. 
Granted on Tuesday 21 March 2017. 

Two day processing time. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Waiting Patiently (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks SCo Aussie.

Yes we applied 15 March and have heard nothing. Just sat on the phone for and hour and spoke to immi cust service. They said if I hadn't heard anything within a week to call them back. Going to sit here with fingers crossed.


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hopefully, someone can enlighten my situation as I'm stressing. I'm currently 14 months into my De Facto visa 820 application (submitted everything). 

I am traveling to see my family ( and my father will have a heart surgery  ) in Turkey, I will leave on the 11th of June 2017. 

So I am wondering when it would be the good time to apply for BVB via my immi account? Have any experience on how soon prior to travel date that a BVB is granted?

Any help would be great! 
Thak you very much


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

hello, i have applied for bvb 27 aug and today is 7 sep didnt hear anythimg from
them, do you know what is their estimated
process time? just too worried i have to travel to visit my sick mom and have attached all essential documents but no amswer from them


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

habiba said:


> hello, i have applied for bvb 27 aug and today is 7 sep didnt hear anythimg from
> them, do you know what is their estimated
> process time? just too worried i have to travel to visit my sick mom and have attached all essential documents but no amswer from them


I don't think there's a global processing time for bridging visas. It shouldn't take too long though. Did you attach supporting evidence with your application?


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

yes i have. I want to go and see my mom who is sick. And i have provided them medical certificate of my moms illness


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

tho, i tried and called immi customer service and they said sometimes it takes time and sometimes they grant visa in two days..it depends they said. I have kept my fingers crossed..


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

habiba said:


> yes i have. I want to go and see my mom who is sick. And i have provided them medical certificate of my moms illness


Give them a call.

I had the same reason to travel in June (my mum was also sick) and mine was granted within 24 hours.


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

i callef them already..they said usually they grant visa on before the week you want to travel. I told them iny
application that i want to travel from 20 sep to 8 oct cause itsy
daughters school holidays and it would be good idea to see my mom and be back before her school holidays finishes.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

habiba said:


> i callef them already..they said usually they grant visa on before the week you want to travel. I told them iny
> application that i want to travel from 20 sep to 8 oct cause itsy
> daughters school holidays and it would be good idea to see my mom and be back before her school holidays finishes.


It should come in time then 

Best of luck!


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

yes hoping to get it soon....thanks! i have one more question. Do they tell you if they reject your application? or they just dont say anything if visa is not granted? would they notify me in both cases grant or not grant?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

habiba said:


> yes hoping to get it soon....thanks! i have one more question. Do they tell you if they reject your application? or they just dont say anything if visa is not granted? would they notify me in both cases grant or not grant?


Yes, they'll notify you either way.

If it's been rejected, they will explain why.

If it's been granted, they will give you all the dates you need (how long the travel period if valid for etc) and any conditions imposed.


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

thanks ...


----------



## Xena (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi,

I applied for visa 820 in May 2017and I am currently on Bridging visa A. I would like to go overseas in December ( i have already booked flight),but only one way flight ticket. I havent bought flight ticket back yet. I would like to make decision straight in abroad how long i wil be staying, if two or three months. Honestly, I dont know what I should write in Bridging visa B application as "date of return". Do you think that is possible fill in date of returning e.g. three months later after my leaving Australia and after then return back earlier in real, if i will need? Or date of returning fill in application should be the same as real date of return?


Thank you for responds and help


----------



## love.mrssmith (Feb 9, 2018)

How much is the cost for applying Bridging Visa B? Thank you in advance


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

love.mrssmith said:


> How much is the cost for applying Bridging Visa B? Thank you in advance


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/020-


----------



## Keritam2018 (Apr 17, 2018)

can I apply for extension for my Bridging Visa B while I am overseas


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Keritam2018 said:


> can I apply for extension for my Bridging Visa B while I am overseas


Your answer is in the link above your question.

"Once you have been granted a BVB, the specified travel period cannot be changed or extended."


----------



## febie22 (Jun 27, 2018)

*BVB help!*



staffie_lover said:


> Hi -
> Since BVB's are a hot topic here, I thought I'd fill everyone in on my experience.
> 
> We submitted my 820/801 visa application onshore in October 2015 and I have had a BVA for a couple of months. I submitted a BVB application on Monday of this week, it was received on Thursday (I mailed it registered post) and I was granted a three month BVB with multiple entries, the next day (Friday)!
> ...


Hi,

I was wondering if someone could help me with my dilemma too?

I applied for a student visa on May 9, 2018. Once I finished all remaining requirements like medical checks, I decided to go home to my country whilst waiting for the visa. So I purchased a ticket for May 28 returning end of June. Now, I knew that I was supposed to apply for a BVB before leaving, however, I was so stupid on not researching first how long I have to do it before I really need to leave. Long story short, I applied for the BVB two days before I left and got declined.

My saving grace was that I get approved with my student visa. Which I did, I got the grant on the 20th June.

Now my question is, will I have any issues returning to Australia with this visa since I left the country and the BVB got declined?

I have read somewhere that they will allow entry since you now have a valid visa, however I just want to confirm just in case they detain me and not allow entry since I left the country without the bridging visa b.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Febie


----------



## federationfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys

I also have a question re BVB. My partner and I recently applied for a Partner Visa (with me being the sponsor). The thing is, I might be seconded overseas for a period of up to 2 years, before returning to Australia, and my partner will be joining me. In this regard, does anyone know if the Department would be minded to grant a BVB with an extended validity (i.e, of up to 2 years etc), in light of such unique circumstances (assuming that we have all the necessary documentation from my company, etc)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

